# just started



## nunny (Jun 12, 2011)

my 5 ft viv makeover.


----------



## nunny (Jun 12, 2011)




----------



## nunny (Jun 12, 2011)

using sand stone grout for everything then clear yacht varnish on top when done,the groutings going to be a right pain


----------



## nunny (Jun 12, 2011)

going for arcadia t5 lighting system.shallupdate after grouting,


----------



## GeeUK (May 2, 2011)

Cool. I'm doing this with a 4x2x2 shortly.

I'm from Huddersfield too


----------



## nunny (Jun 12, 2011)

nice one ,let me know how ya get on ,ime up at salendine nook,near outlane geeuk


----------



## GeeUK (May 2, 2011)

Cool, I'm in Birkby.

Looking forward to your updates.


----------



## nunny (Jun 12, 2011)

Got the 1st coat of sandstone grout on.took the rakp and high point outa as thought it was too high going to use pva as sealer after reading yacht varnish tub i reckon safer option.shall post pics later


----------



## the_viper (Aug 18, 2010)

looking good so far, will keep an eye out for updates


----------



## nunny (Jun 12, 2011)

the_viper said:


> looking good so far, will keep an eye out for updates


cheers,heres the 1st coat of grout,i have also done most of the second now and the tile lines on the walls have almost gone,which will be good,


----------



## nunny (Jun 12, 2011)

got 3 coats of grout on now,and decided to build a corner in cold end 1 as a shelter/hide,and 2 as a ledge to lay on with steps up to it,need my arcadia t5 lighting to turn up soon,


----------



## nunny (Jun 12, 2011)

next job another coat of grout in places,and bit of painting on the grout ,then sealing with polybond,,hopefully the lighting set up will turn up while ime doing that,


----------



## nunny (Jun 12, 2011)

right just started painting rocks..my girlfriend marie came up with master plan of using de cafe coffee,building up in lairs and diff strengh..heres a few pics but more to do on them


----------



## messymedia (Jul 26, 2009)

Decaf coffee???


----------



## nunny (Jun 12, 2011)

yeh,ha ha.suppose any coffee will do.its great,you can get so many diff shades.easy to brush on too..shall post more pics later,after it dried,just done background now,then sealing with poly bond..its like painting the old fash way ,when they rcushed berries etc to paint with.l.o.l


----------



## nunny (Jun 12, 2011)

have to add a few cups of different strength coffee used


----------



## nunny (Jun 12, 2011)




----------



## nunny (Jun 12, 2011)

1st coat of sealant just gone on

















http://i223.photobucket.com/albums/dd25/nunnybdsc/950538465_photobucket_42812_.jpg[
/IMG]
[IMG]http://i223.photobucket.com/albums/dd25/nunnybdsc/950538465_photobucket_42813_.jpg
and heres the little fella having a good nosey at new viv


----------



## nunny (Jun 12, 2011)

nearly finished 1 week from starting.


----------



## AliMak (Sep 20, 2010)

looks mint :2thumb: coffee is genious


----------



## nunny (Jun 12, 2011)

AliMak said:


> looks mint :2thumb: coffee is genious


thankyou,our lasses idea,she said cheers..it workd well.


----------



## nunny (Jun 12, 2011)

all done,wahoo.lot of hard work in the time i had,using arcadia lamp with 75 wat halogen,got tempsof 41.5 basking,32 hot.and 25.8 cool side,heres the final pics.coments good and bad welcome please.


----------



## Welsh dragon (Oct 27, 2009)

That looks brilliant:2thumb: , its a really nice build bet your beardie loves it


----------



## ale36 (Dec 1, 2010)

There is a nice contrast like the black frame on that natural wood stand. Good job


----------



## nunny (Jun 12, 2011)

ale36 said:


> There is a nice contrast like the black frame on that natural wood stand. Good job


yeh,it worked out very well that,its like looking into a picture frame too when stood inside room,cheers for the comment,


----------



## Jozza85 (Feb 28, 2011)

That looks the business and you painted it with coffee.......genius!!


----------



## nunny (Jun 12, 2011)

Welsh dragon said:


> That looks brilliant:2thumb: , its a really nice build bet your beardie loves it


 just a quick update,rosie the beardie loves the viv,has a habbit of laying on the redish tree alot.loves running up and down the steps,and uses the whole viv.am well happy,and more to the point so is rosie,well worth the effort,thanks for the responses guys


----------



## bigdon23 (Jun 29, 2011)

*Wow*

:mf_dribble:

That is just brilliant, im in the middle of making a BG for my royal which doesnt look half as good as that, Im enveous!

I like the coffee idea, did you just make the coffee into a thick liquid?

you cant buy them as good as that, great job :2thumb:


----------



## nunny (Jun 12, 2011)

thanks,i mixed the coffee in 3 cups,from very goopy to fair thin,to get different shades,then sealed it in with pva polyseal.look forward to seeing yours budy,its fair easy to do,ime not the arty,craft type of person and managed ok


----------



## fuzzzzbuzzzz (Apr 11, 2010)

awesome thread, coffee is a great idea - might try and mix some in with the grout, and see how it goes


Gemma


----------



## Gemmatony10 (Oct 13, 2010)

It looks fantastic, and beardie looks well settled in :notworthy:


----------



## nunny (Jun 12, 2011)

Cheers.yep.hes well settled in now.eating.well,and nice white belly


----------



## samw3011 (Sep 16, 2011)

Hey looking nice mate!!, Just wondered how much did it roughly cost ?? and where abouts did you get polystyrene from ??


----------



## nunny (Jun 12, 2011)

samw3011 said:


> Hey looking nice mate!!, Just wondered how much did it roughly cost ?? and where abouts did you get polystyrene from ??


hi thanks,,i got the polystrene tiles off ebay for the sides,not that expensive,the grout is say 8 quid per bag,used 2.1 tube of silicone (not anti mould) say a fiver,1 jar of coffee,i tub of polybond sealer 6 quid.easy enough to do it for under 50 quid if your mates can save any polystyrene from packaging,or go to shops and ask to take it free,


----------

